# Took another crack ***** to buy drugs, possible problem if pulled over?



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had a few request lately from crack *****s needing a ride to buy drugs, if we got pulled over and cops find drugs on her, will i get in trouble? I mean i'm just the messenger, and had no idea...anyone here want to chime in?


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

I wouldn't even chance it. No way.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

What kind of drugs? Demerol? Prozac? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raider said:


> I've had a few request lately from crack *****s needing a ride to buy drugs, if we got pulled over and cops find drugs on her, will i get in trouble? I mean i'm just the messenger, and had no idea...anyone here want to chime in?


_Lets see here. Why chance having your vehicle towed and impounded. Possible night stay in your local county motel.Run the risk of being deactivated. _


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

....gotta love this job. Maybe Uber has a new ad slogan: "Our fares are so low, crack *****s can afford to ride and still have money left over to buy a few rocks."


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

If you know the pax is buying illegal drugs, end the ride and boot them out, email Uber with the details in case the pax complains and/or rates you a 1*.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I think you know the answer to your own question.

You think the crack ***** is going to keep the drugs on them when you get stopped?
They'd would be happy stuffing it in a console of yours, and now you're in possession.
They might even rat you out so they can go free.

You might beat the charge, but you might not beat the ride to jail.
Let's not forget the taxi industry, who if someone got wind of a Uber driver arrested, would gladly call every newspaper, and the news sites are always looking for a juicy Uber story. That's your booking photo on the front page!

Maybe I took that a little too far, but yes, you might damn have some issues.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

If you had a taxi permit or TCP license you would not be responsible as long you didn't partake or 'know' specifically what was going on. I doubt you could be charged as an accomplice as an uber driver but without a commercial license, who knows. You should be more worried a about being mugged or being labeled a narc by some paranoid druggie in your unmarked car sitting in front of a crack house.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

sometimes I dress like a crackwhore but I'm not one haha


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Toby said:


> If you had a taxi permit or TCP license you would not be responsible as long you didn't partake or 'know' specifically what was going on. I doubt you could be charged as an accomplice as an uber driver but without a commercial license, who knows. You should be more worried a about being mugged or being labeled a narc by some paranoid druggie in your unmarked car sitting in front of a crack house.


You could also be set up to have your car hijacked. Crack users will do anything for a fix.


----------



## fnordz (Dec 15, 2014)

Look up the doctrine of "willful ignorance" - in short, if you either suspect or _should _suspect something is up ("should" is determined by a "reasonable person" standard - would a reasonable person in similar circumstances be suspicious?), then yes, you can get nailed for it if the car is pulled over and the drugs are found.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"I know naaaaathing"

Sgt. Shultz


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you profiling or did she come straight out and tell you she was a crack *****? That's important to know.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Are you profiling or did she come straight out and tell you she was a crack *****? That's important to know.


Straight profilin'...im ignant


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Raider said:


> I've had a few request lately from crack *****s needing a ride to buy drugs, if we got pulled over and cops find drugs on her, will i get in trouble? I mean i'm just the messenger, and had no idea...anyone here want to chime in?


#1 thing to remember when pulled over by police, "sorry officer, but I do not consent to searches". This applies whether or not you have a pax in your car. Fact is that anyone could have dropped something under your seat or stashed something without your knowledge, and it all becomes yours if found by a cop. As a general rule of thumb, you should also avoid "crackish" people as well, lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Are you profiling or did she come straight out and tell you she was a crack *****? That's important to know.


Who's profiling? The ***** tried to light my balls on fire while sucking my cock! lol


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> #1 thing to remember when pulled over by police, "sorry officer, but I do not consent to searches". This applies whether or not you have a pax in your car. Fact is that anyone could have dropped something under your seat or stashed something without your knowledge, and it all becomes yours if found by a cop. As a general rule of thumb, you should also avoid "crackish" people as well, lol.


LOL "Crackish people"? ...NICE!!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> LOL "Crackish people"? ...NICE!!


You know:


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> #1 thing to remember when pulled over by police, "sorry officer, but I do not consent to searches". This applies whether or not you have a pax in your car. Fact is that anyone could have dropped something under your seat or stashed something without your knowledge, and it all becomes yours if found by a cop. As a general rule of thumb, you should also avoid "crackish" people as well, lol.


"I do not consent..." Unless the cops have a legit reason to search your car like the crackish peep you toted around just committed a crime at the house while you were waiting. Again, if you're a legit cab with a commercial license, it doesn't matter because that crack/gun/contraband was obviously left by a passenger. If you have personal plates and no commercial license, what legitimate business do you have toting a criminal around? Uber drivers are taking so many more risks than you realize.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd say you worry too much. Or live in some red state.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Toby said:


> "I do not consent..." Unless the cops have a legit reason to search your car like the crackish peep you toted around just committed a crime at the house while you were waiting. Again, if you're a legit cab with a commercial license, it doesn't matter because that crack/gun/contraband was obviously left by a passenger. If you have personal plates and no commercial license, what legitimate business do you have toting a criminal around? Uber drivers are taking so many more risks than you realize.


Actually i would never consent to a search, my rights mean too much to me. If there's a real reason, they'll get a warrant.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Turn her in and the "Rider Investigation" Team will take care of it!... That is what I was told when I tooted a Escort to her place of business and we got there and she said she had never been there... What the F are you doing here if you have never been here was my question! I basically asked the question "Where did she want to exit the car?" and then she said this and I was like OK! I get it I won't be doing this anymore! I turned her in and that is what my response was.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Of course you can get in trouble for what they do. If you take them and realize they are buying drugs, LEAVE THEM! End the trip! Turn off your phone till out of the area. How do you know they aren't talking the drug dealers into car jacking you? Make sure to file a report on why you refused to wait in case they 1 star you.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Large said:


> sometimes I dress like a crackwhore but I'm not one haha


LMAO!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What kind of drugs? Demerol? Prozac? Inquiring minds want to know.


crack *****s buy weed and pot heads buy crack ? right?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Turn her in and the "Rider Investigation" Team will take care of it!... That is what I was told when I tooted a Escort to her place of business and we got there and she said she had never been there... What the F are you doing here if you have never been here was my question! I basically asked the question "Where did she want to exit the car?" and then she said this and I was like OK! I get it I won't be doing this anymore! I turned her in and that is what my response was.


Unless the passenger propositioned you in the car, what had she done that you "turned her in" for?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Although you might be in a 'questionable' area, if you haven't done anything to warrant getting pulled over.Maybe otherwise, could be considered 'entrapment'? Plead 'dumb'


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm doing more and more of this, These chicks don't want to drive their own cars to their "Johns" and so they take us! Their Johns pay for the ride to them and all is well in love and war!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> ....gotta love this job. Maybe Uber has a new ad slogan: "Our fares are so low, crack *****s can afford to ride and still have money left over to buy a few rocks."


Fk'n Brilliant!!! Reality


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> #1 thing to remember when pulled over by police, "sorry officer, but I do not consent to searches". This applies whether or not you have a pax in your car. Fact is that anyone could have dropped something under your seat or stashed something without your knowledge, and it all becomes yours if found by a cop. As a general rule of thumb, you should also avoid "crackish" people as well, lol.


Rideshare is right.... NEVER consent to a search.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

It is simple, if you are aware or made aware that you pax is going to commit a crime, kick them out and inform Uber. Who cares about the rating. You should be caring more about being caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> I've had a few request lately from crack *****s needing a ride to buy drugs, if we got pulled over and cops find drugs on her, will i get in trouble? I mean i'm just the messenger, and had no idea...anyone here want to chime in?


IF Im' aware there is illegal activity in my vehicle I will kick them out, and so should you. Yes, you could get into trouble. This has happened to me a number of times in my cab days.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Toby said:


> If you had a taxi permit or TCP license you would not be responsible as long you didn't partake or 'know' specifically what was going on. I doubt you could be charged as an accomplice as an uber driver but without a commercial license, who knows. You should be more worried a about being mugged or being labeled a narc by some paranoid druggie in your unmarked car sitting in front of a crack house.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Rideshare is right.... NEVER consent to a search.


I'm not sure in a UBERX car 
In a cab or limo 
It's considered public space 
You won't get in trouble 
( use your common sense of course )

In my cab days 
Got pulled over after a customer pickup some "Keyes " his buddy was holding for him ( MacArthur park)

Cops scolded me 
Cop said if I see you againg around here 
I'm taking you Jail

I said he was picking up some Keyes
Cop: don't play stupid with me 
You know well what is going on

Me: I suspect a drug purchase 
If you give me your card I will show it to the next person that I "suspect"

God forbid were wrong

If a lawsuit comes I will send them your way

He said never mind

Me : am I ok to bring people back here

Cop did not answer


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> #1 thing to remember when pulled over by police, "sorry officer, but I do not consent to searches". This applies whether or not you have a pax in your car. Fact is that anyone could have dropped something under your seat or stashed something without your knowledge, and it all becomes yours if found by a cop. As a general rule of thumb, you should also avoid "crackish" people as well, lol.


Not accurate


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Are you profiling or did she come straight out and tell you she was a crack *****? That's important to know.


Most important question here ^^


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Toby said:


> "I do not consent..." Unless the cops have a legit reason to search your car like the crackish peep you toted around just committed a crime at the house while you were waiting. Again, if you're a legit cab with a commercial license, it doesn't matter because that crack/gun/contraband was obviously left by a passenger. If you have personal plates and no commercial license, what legitimate business do you have toting a criminal around? Uber drivers are taking so many more risks than you realize.


If there are drugs in your vehicle ( passengers drugs)

I recommend you consent 
It will go much better for you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

twice I have been pulled over at border patrol check points 

While my passengers were illegal 

That was a lot of fun

Me: I do not check documents officer 
Sorry


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Raider said:


> I've had a few request lately from crack *****s needing a ride to buy drugs, if we got pulled over and cops find drugs on her, will i get in trouble? I mean i'm just the messenger, and had no idea...anyone here want to chime in?


Good question considering you are in an unmarked car. Probably wouldn't be a problem most of the time but juuuust a little bit of the time, it could be a major pain in the ass.

Who knows? Hell, you could be taking people in your car, who appear to be completely on top of their game, who could be carrying drugs on their person to sell. You are likely to have no idea. Wanna bet Travis isn't losing any sleep or killing sperm out of concern for how this effects you???


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Good question considering you are in an unmarked car. Probably wouldn't be a problem most of the time but juuuust a little bit of the time, it could be a major pain in the ass.
> 
> Who knows? Hell, you could be taking people in your car, who appear to be completely on top of their game, who could be carrying drugs on their person to sell. You are likely to have no idea. Wanna bet Travis isn't losing any sleep or killing sperm out of concern for how this effects you???


^^^
I drive trafficers all the time. 
I've said so in previous posts. 
Been doing it for 15 years. 
My lips are soiled. 
Ooooop's... I meant to say sealed.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

you cant control who has what in their pockets, no court would ever convict you nor a da even bring up charges on a loser case. You could pick up what looks like a decent family man and he has a vile of coke on him, it is not our job to police or search a pax.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> you cant control who has what in their pockets, no court would ever convict you nor a da even bring up charges on a loser case. You could pick up what looks like a decent family man and he has a vile of coke on him, it is not our job to police or search a pax.


^^^
Absolutely right... I don't even worry about it. 
My company doesn't provide me with an X-Ray machine to see what's on the person or his luggage.


----------

